
The differing definitions of “serverless” - fagnerbrack
https://winterwindsoftware.com/serverless-definitions/
======
sbinthree
Certainly our AWS bill when we were using Lambda + API Gateway forced us to
"think about servers" and why we were paying 10x more for slower responding
application server to spin up for 15 minutes to process a request that
requires 50mb of RAM / 10 ms and subsequently billing us for the full
allocated amount at 100 ms. Learn from our pain: use EC2.

~~~
snazz
How much traffic were you receiving when it made financial sense to switch
from serverless to EC2?

~~~
sbinthree
I mean we only tolerated those bills for a few months before we had to switch,
but generally speaking we were handling on the order of 4-5M requests/day,
mostly low bandwidth. API Gateway, and wasting lots of allocated server
resources for each time the function ran, was just killing us. The load was
pretty constant, which was another reason to switch. No regrets either way,
but we should have done the billing math at production load and not just been
blinded by the free tier and the low cost per run.

